# Blind Study



## Auxilioplease

Hi, I am having trouble with Blind Study.  I thought of using Estudio Ciego but is sounds too plain to me. Any suggestions?  Thanks for your time!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Si estás hablando del estudio de un medicamento en pacientes, sí, es "estudio ciego".
Saludos.


----------



## Auxilioplease

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. La traducción es de datos sobre encuestas pero si se usa Estudio Ciego en la medicina, yo creo que está bien usarlo en este contexto también.


----------



## JCA-

Hallo every one

Quisiera saber qué papel juega la expresión blind en esta frase:
this six-week double *blind *clinical study compared the tooth whitening effects of a new calculus-inhibiting dentifrice containing pyrophosphate with two commercially available dentifrices​
¿Podría ser estudio a ciegas? No se qué otra opción para traducir blind distinta a ciego, a ciegas, existe. 

Gracias por vuestra colaboración


----------



## modulus

See: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1460325

That does not explain the word "double", which is clearly understood in English.


----------



## JCA-

Bueno y a qué se refiere exactamente estudio ciego? pues a mí me acaba de aparecer la misma expresión en una traducción que estoy haciendo:

this six-week double blind clinical study ...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## JCA-

Gracias, ya encontré estudio ciego y doble ciego, está bien explicado en wikipedia (artículo: doble ciego)


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. "Ciego" significa que el paciente no sabe qué medicación (o placebo) está tomando. En un estudio "doble ciego", ni el paciente ni el médico saben qué medicación (o placebo) se está administrando al paciente.
Saludos.


----------



## JCA-

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. "Ciego" significa que el paciente no sabe qué medicación (o placebo) está tomando. En un estudio "doble ciego", ni el paciente ni el médico saben qué medicación (o placebo) se está administrando al paciente.
> Saludos.


 Excelente tu respuesta

Ya había encontrado doble ciego en wikipedia, pero no lo leí a profundidad (artículo extenso y "carretudo)), me bastó con saber que este tipo de estudios existe.

Pero tu aporte concreto y conciso (sin tener que leer tanto) me ayuda mucho más a contextualizar la traducción que estoy haciendo, ¡muchas Gracias!


----------



## Ilialluna

De nada. Me alegro de que te haya servido.


----------

